# Multiple NOC/Choose right NOC



## kvirlive (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi Guys, could someone please suggest on choosing the right NOC.

Over the period of time (9+ years) I've been into Data analytics, Data warehousing and Business Intelligence (BI) and my designation used to be Software Engineer, Sr. Software Engineer, Technical architect and BI Data architect (Current).

In this case what NOC should go for, 2173 (Software Engineer) or 2172 (Database analyst, this included data warehouse as one of the occupation).

Note: I have all RNR letters from my previous employers with designation mentioned above and duties and responsibilities (detailed) are all in data warehousing and business intelligence.

*Here is my situation looks like,*
_
2 Years - Software Engineer | RNR related to 2173 
5 Years - Sr. Software Engineer | RNR relented to 2172
1 Year - Technical Architect | RNR relented to 2172
1 Year - BI Data Architect | RNR relented to 2172_

(All my employers are very well known global tech companies)

Thanks in advance.


----------

